# Batch - Datei im Netzwerk Suchen



## unitet (14. Oktober 2003)

Hallo erstmal.  
Mein erstes Posting... 

Vorweg: 
Ich habe keine Ahnung von Batchprogrammierung, daher bitte ich um Hilfe.  

und gleich zum Thema: 

Ich möchte gerne nach Dateien im Netzwerk via Batchdatei suchen. 
Sprich: 
Man startet die Batch... Gibt die Ip des Netzwerkes an (z.B 192.168.104) und die Datei Endung (z.B .txt) und die Batchdatei liefert alle .txt Dateien zurück die er auf jeder Festplatte im Netzwerk findet... 

(Falls, irgenendwelche Berechtigungsprobleme da sein sollten oder etvl. etwas womit man sich als Admin des Netzwerks autorisieren kann?) 

Wichtig ist halt das er jede Festplatte im Netzwerk durchsucht (Alle Rechner haben Windows 2000) und die gefunden Dateien wieder zurückgibt. (In eine extra Datei wäre am besten.) 

Ist sowas möglich? Wenn ja, wie würde das in etwa aussehen? 
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe. 
Stephan / Unitet


----------



## Tim C. (14. Oktober 2003)

Batch Programmierung besteht (soweit ich mich erinnern kann) vorallem darin, bestehende andere Programme aufzurufen. Deshalb ja Stapel(batch) verarbeitungsdatei.

Ich denke also nicht, dass der batch Befehlssatz auch nur im entferntesten für solche Sachen zu mißbrauchen ist,

lasse mich allerdings gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## guzzi (15. Oktober 2003)

Bei mir ist eine Batch Datei ein DOS Programm. Hier kannst Du Befehle in Abfolge ablaufen lassen (Kopieren, FTP, ...) nicht nur "Programme" aufrufen.
Im Netzwerk kannst du die Rechner, die hinter der IP stehen als Laufwerke anbinden (bspw. W2K). Dann kannst Du auch diese Laufwerke (Rechner) nach Dateien durchsuchen...

Wenn Du die Rechner nicht anbindest, kannst Du die Batch Datei auch so anlegen, dass sich ein bestimmter User mit Passwort einlogged, was tut und wieder auslogged...

Genauere Infos noch ?

DOS:
*dir c:\*.txt /s/b* 
Dabei steht der Parameter "/s" für die Suche in Unterverzeichnissen und "/b" für eine kompaktere, zeilenweise Darstellung. 
Wenn Du nun 5 PCs als Laufwerke angibst, machst Du das mit allen Laufwerken. Die Ausgabe leitest Du in eine Datei um. Kloaro?


----------



## unitet (16. Oktober 2003)

Hmmm okay, danke schonmal und gibts auch ne möglichkeit das Automatisch machen zu lassen also die Rechner durchsuchen zu lassen ohne jedes "Lauwerk" Manuell anzugeben?


----------

